# plyometric boxes



## mayday3374 (Feb 29, 2008)

This is my first commissioned job, A set of plyo-metric boxes for a local gym. They are constructed of 3/4 oak plywood panels, which are pocket screwed together from the inside. The edges of the panels were ran through the router table leaving the last 3/4 inch of veneer on the edges of each panel to cover and hide the end grain of the plywood at each corner. 1x2 boards were used to build the frame and add rigidity to the boxes to ensure they would stand up to the rigors of daily use. a foam floor mat was cemented to the top and a couple coats of wipe on poly finished these off.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Interesting. 

For what are they used?

Can you explain the term "plyometric?"

G


----------



## mayday3374 (Feb 29, 2008)

*plyometrics*

george, plyometrics is a form of exercise where you use explosive movements to increase your strength and speed. it usually only requires your bodyweight and a few simple training aids such as this box i made. this form of exercise helps improve general athletic performance and is used by many atheletes along with weight training and cardio work. people will jump from the floor onto the top of this box and then back to the floor, i made a 14 inch tall box and a 18 inch box, so as your jump strength increases you can move to a taller box. i imagine they can also use it to do pushups by placing their feet on the box to elevate their body. the 18 inch box also made a good shop seat while i was enjoying my morning cup of coffee and planning my next project.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Mayday nice job on the boxes. I used to manage a gym many moons ago and we used plyometric training quite a bit. Never had boxes as nice as yours though! Great job!

John


----------

